# أزياءوموضه لم تصلنا بعد



## فاطمه0100 (3 نوفمبر 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة*
*
*
*عملائنا **الافاضل والكرام*​*تحية طيبة مقدمه لكم من​*

* Miss.Style ** شركة*
*شركة متخصصه في آخر الازياء والموضه التي لم تصل إلى اسواق الخليج والشرق الاوسط ** بمناسبة عيدالاضحى المبارك والعودة **للعمل** نتشرف بزيارتكم للمعرض **الالكترون*
*على موقع الشركة الرئيسي *


*jAlbum - Photo albums by Miss.Style*





​[FONT=Helvetica, Times New Roman, arial, verdana]*والروابط الفرعيه للمعرض *​[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Times New Roman, arial, verdana]*jAlbum album*[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Times New Roman, arial, verdana]*jAlbum album*[/FONT]​
[FONT=Helvetica, Times New Roman, arial, verdana]*jAlbum album*[/FONT]​[FONT=Helvetica, Times New Roman, arial, verdana]*jAlbum album*[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Times New Roman, arial, verdana][/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Times New Roman, arial, verdana]*
*[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Times New Roman, arial, verdana]*ولأي اسفسار او لمزيد من المعلومات التواصل*[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Times New Roman, arial, verdana][FONT=Helvetica, Times New Roman, arial, verdana]*عبر الواتس اب أ*[/FONT]*و الرسائل النصية *[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Times New Roman, arial, verdana][FONT=Helvetica, Times New Roman, arial, verdana]*+ المملكة العربية السعودية*[/FONT]* /966531617679*[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Times New Roman, arial, verdana][FONT=Helvetica, Times New Roman, arial, verdana]* + الامارات العربية المتحدة / 971507668248*[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Times New Roman, arial, verdana][/FONT]​[FONT=Helvetica, Times New Roman, arial, verdana][FONT=Helvetica, Times New Roman, arial, verdana][FONT=&quot]*[FONT=Helvetica, Times New Roman, arial, verdana][FONT=Helvetica, Times New Roman, arial, verdana]عبر الايميل \[/FONT]
[/FONT]**[FONT=Helvetica, Times New Roman, arial, verdana][FONT=Helvetica, Times New Roman, arial, verdana] [/FONT][email protected]
[/FONT]*[/FONT]​​[FONT=&quot]*[FONT=Helvetica, Times New Roman, arial, verdana]

[/FONT]*[/FONT]​​[FONT=&quot]*[FONT=Helvetica, Times New Roman, arial, verdana]

[/FONT]*[/FONT]​​[/FONT]*[FONT=Helvetica, Times New Roman, arial, verdana]​[/FONT]*[/FONT]


----------



## فاطمه0100 (4 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: أزياءوموضه لم تصلنا بعد*

لاإله الا الله محمد رسول الله


----------



## فاطمه0100 (4 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: أزياءوموضه لم تصلنا بعد*

سبحان والحمدلله ولاإله الاالله


----------



## فاطمه0100 (5 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: أزياءوموضه لم تصلنا بعد*

صلو على خيرالانام
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد


----------



## فاطمه0100 (6 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: أزياءوموضه لم تصلنا بعد*

سبحان الله والحمدلله والله اكبر


----------



## فاطمه0100 (7 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: أزياءوموضه لم تصلنا بعد*

يارب توفيقك


----------



## فاطمه0100 (8 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: أزياءوموضه لم تصلنا بعد*

لاإله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين


----------



## فاطمه0100 (9 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: أزياءوموضه لم تصلنا بعد*

لاإله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين


----------



## فاطمه0100 (10 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: أزياءوموضه لم تصلنا بعد*

لاإله الا الله محمدرسول الله


----------



## فاطمه0100 (11 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: أزياءوموضه لم تصلنا بعد*

توفيقك يالله


----------



## فاطمه0100 (12 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: أزياءوموضه لم تصلنا بعد*

استغفرالله ربي واتوب اليه


----------



## فاطمه0100 (13 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: أزياءوموضه لم تصلنا بعد*

لاإله الا الله محمد رسول الله


----------



## فاطمه0100 (15 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: أزياءوموضه لم تصلنا بعد*

استغفر الله ربي واتوب اليه


----------

